# [Essentials] Sega Master System



## Destructobot (Apr 22, 2008)

The release of Lordus' wonderful new Sega Master System emulator ApprenticeMinusDS has inspired me to start an [Essentials] list for the SMS.

Please post a list of all of the Master System games that you found to be exceptionally good. Feel free to mention games that someone else has already listed (more votes will put a game higher on the list), but please don't vote for the same game more than once.

If you have already posted some titles, feel free to add a new post if you have more games for the list. Please do not edit your posts to add more games, I won't notice the new additions if you do that.

Games will be sorted by number of votes first, and alphabetically second.


Essentials, 10+


Recommended, 5+

*[6]* Phantasy Star
*[6]* Sonic the Hedgehog

*[5]* Alex Kidd in Miracle World


Noteworthy, 3+

*[4]* Michael Jackson's Moonwalker

*[3]* Golden Axe
*[3]* Sonic the Hedgehog 2


Others, < 3

*[2]* Double Dragon
*[2]* Dr. Robotnik's Mean Bean Machine
*[2]* Fantasy Zone
*[2]* Ghostbusters
*[2]* Mortal Kombat
*[2]* Ninja Gaiden
*[2]* OutRun
*[2]* Shinobi
*[2]* Sonic Blast
*[2]* Wonder Boy in Monster Land
*[2]* Wonder Boy III: The Dragon's Trap

*[1]* After Burner
*[1]* Captain Silver
*[1]* Castle of Illusion Starring Mickey Mouse
*[1]* Choplifter
*[1]* Cosmic Spacehead
*[1]* Deep Duck Trouble
*[1]* Fantasy Zone 2
*[1]* Ghost House
*[1]* Golden Axe Warrior
*[1]* Great Baseball
*[1]* Hang-On
*[1]* Lemmings
*[1]* Mickey's Ultimate Challenge
*[1]* Mortal Kombat 2
*[1]* Operation Wolf
*[1]* Penguin Land
*[1]* Populous
*[1]* Prince of Persia
*[1]* Road Rash
*[1]* Space Harrier
*[1]* Spider Man
*[1]* Spy vs. Spy
*[1]* Street Fighter 2
*[1]* Streets of Rage
*[1]* WWF Wrestlemania Steel Cage Challenge
*[1]* Zillion
*[1]* Zillion II


----------



## SylvWolf (Apr 23, 2008)

Sonic the Hedgehog
Sonic the Hedgehog 2
Sonic Blast
Ninja Gaiden
Phantasy Star
Golden Axe
Great Baseball

Some of the one's I've had fun with on the emu.


----------



## Destructobot (Apr 23, 2008)

List started!


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 23, 2008)

Mortal Kombat
Sonic the Hedgehog
Alex Kidd in Miracle World
Spider-Man
Phantasy Star 
Street Fighter II'
Michael Jackson's Moonwalker (not joking)
WWF Wrestlemania Steel Cage Challenge
Spy vs. Spy
Ghostbusters
Road Rash


----------



## Destructobot (Apr 23, 2008)

awdofgum said:
			
		

> Michael Jackson's Moonwalker (not joking)


I never played the SMS version, but I really liked that game on the Genesis and the arcade version was awesome at the time.


List updated.


----------



## B-Blue (Apr 23, 2008)

Streets of Rage

Michael Jackson: Moonwalker


----------



## Destructobot (Apr 23, 2008)

Updated again.


Michael Jackson is number 1!


----------



## Dingler (Apr 23, 2008)

MJ Moonwalker
Alex the Kidd in Miracle World
Golden axe


----------



## Destructobot (Apr 23, 2008)

Updated again.

Michael Jackson's pulling away from the pack!


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 23, 2008)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> awdofgum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's just that, all my friends made fun of me when I played it and they all thought it was a big joke. I really liked the game.


----------



## Destructobot (Apr 23, 2008)

It's hard not to make fun of Michael Jackson these days (and even 15 years ago), but so far 75% of the people surveyed say it was one of their favorite games.


----------



## psycoblaster (May 17, 2008)

sonic the hedgehog


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 17, 2008)

Come on people! Dont let MJ get away with the win! Surely, there was something better out there than that weirdo????


Anyway, I have to say:
Sonic
Sonic 2
Lemmings 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Deep Duck Trouble
and Cosmic SpaceHead
Mickeys Ultimate challenge 
Mortal Kombat
MK II
Operation WOLF
Ninja Gaiden
And do I actually need to say Phantasy Star?


----------



## Destructobot (May 19, 2008)

List updated.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 20, 2008)

Prince Of Persia (alot more like the PC then the terrible SNES/MD ports)
Castle Of Illusion
Mean Bean Machine
Shinobi
Double Dragon


----------



## Destructobot (May 23, 2008)

List updated.


----------



## Pyrofyr (May 25, 2008)

Alex Kidd in Miracle World
Sonic the Hedgehog
Phantasy Star
Sonic the Hedgehog 2
Sonic Blast
*Mean Bean Machine*
Michael Jackson's Moonwalker

Loved all 3. Phantasy was more 'decent' then great, but still worth a play.


----------



## dawn.wan (May 25, 2008)

moonwalker noteworthy.. but not Pop, Mk2 or SF2? =/ whats gone wrong with this world?


----------



## Destructobot (Jun 4, 2008)

List updated.


----------



## Little (Jun 4, 2008)

Ignore me I don't even know wtf a sega master system is. *skips off to the sega mega drive post*


----------



## CeePhour (Jul 3, 2008)

Alex Kidd in Miracle World
Zillion
Phantasy Star
Fantasy Zone
Space Harrier
Choplifter
Ghostbusters
Wonder Boy in Monster Land
After Burner
Out Run
Double Dragon
Golden Axe Warrior
Ghost House


----------



## moonmonkey (Jul 3, 2008)

No love for Wonderboy 3: Dragon's Trap? Best MS game ever IMO.I still play it on my PSP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'll add Zillion 2
Outrun
Shinobi


----------



## Destructobot (Jul 6, 2008)

List updated.


----------



## evoo1 (Jul 27, 2008)

Comix Zone

really fun BeatemUp with some great puzzles. And it works with jenesis, only some really minor graphical glitches.


----------



## Destructobot (Jul 31, 2008)

Wrong system.


----------



## kristianity77 (Aug 5, 2008)

This was the first console i ever owned back in the day, such fond memories.  Anyways, here goes!!


Alex Kidd Miracle World
Populous
Wonderboy In Monsterland
Wonderboy 3 Dragons Trap
Penguin Land
Fantasy Zone
Fantasy Zone 2 (My fave game on SMS)
Phantasy Star
Hang On
Captain Silver


----------



## Jasonage (Aug 5, 2008)

golden axe
Sonic the hedgegog


----------



## Destructobot (Aug 10, 2008)

List updated.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Sep 1, 2008)

I've only played Game Gear ones, but it still counts (where applicable).  ...er, doesn't it?

Sonic the Hedgehog
Sonic 2
Sonic Chaos 
Sonic Triple Trouble
Legend of Illusion Starring Mickey Mouse
Tails' Adventures
Sonic Drift 2
Sonic Spinball (I actually was able to beat it once!)

Tails' Adventures is my favorite on the list.  Nothing like a two-tailed fox bombing the everliving shit out of ducks, is there?


----------



## Garcimak (Oct 5, 2008)

Wonder Boy
Wonder Boy II - Wonderboy in Monsterland
Wonder Boy III: The Dragon's Trap
Wonder Boy V - Wonder Boy in Monster World

Double Dragon
Renegade 
shinobi
Psycho fox 

Final Bubble Bobble (J) 
Solomon no Kagi (J)
Golden Axe Warrior 

R type (incredible sms port)
Choplifter
Power Strike 2 (J)
Fantasy Zone 2 - The Tears of Opa-Opa


----------



## adzix (Oct 5, 2008)

phantasy star
wonder boy III the dragon's trap
golvellius
fantasy zone 2 tears of opa opa
alex kidd in miracle world

i would list much more since i have so many fond memories of the sega master system. 
got mine back in 86 and still have it (though sadly it's not the same one anymore *cries*)

ah well here are my runner ups

r type
the ninja
space harrier


----------



## c2ironfist (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm surprised Clouad Master wasn't even listed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and Aztek Adventure

List
Wonder Boy III: Dragon's Trap
Wonder Boy In Monster Land
Alex Kid in the Miracle World
Fantasy Zone
Fantasy Zone II
Alex Kid in the lost star
Azteck Adventure
Alex Kid in Shinobi World
Shinobi
Cloud Master
Phantasy Star
Altered Beast
Double Dragon
My Hero
Teddy Boy

a few others too lazy to list them... I'll write more later :-)


----------



## Snorlax (Jan 9, 2010)

Alex Kidd in Miracle World *+1*
It's the only game I played on my SMS. o_o Not to mention, it was pre-loaded onto the console, so I didn't even have to fiddle with those game carts!


----------



## rich333 (Mar 11, 2010)

most the good ones are on there but

the ninja
my hero
asterix

& wonderboy 3 should be noted as the best game of them all


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 25, 2010)

After taking over the GBx essentials thread from Destructobot, he asked me if I'd like to continue the SMS list aswell, I said sure and, well, here I am, requesting to remove the sticky and lock this thread.

The new, updated one can be found at: [Essentials] Sega Master System *NEW*


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 26, 2010)

No problem


----------

